# Marriott Deposit or Owner Deposit



## Ggatorgirl (May 22, 2009)

Are there any advantages or disadvantages to doing a Marriott Deposit (Where MVC selects the week for deposit with II) or Owner Deposit (Where I make the reservation first then deposit it with II)?

Also I plan to split my 2 bdrm lock off.  Can Marriott Deposit handle this and will I be charged the $75 lock off fee only once?

Thanks.


----------



## aka Julie (May 22, 2009)

If you leave it up to Marriott they will deposit one of the lowest demand weeks in your season.  Better if you reserve the highest demand week available and then you deposit.  I didn't learn this until we had owned for a number of years.  I thought every week in your season had equal clout.   Lesson learned!

When reserving your week, you can split the week on-line or call Marriott.  Either way you'll pay the $75 fee.  Don't understand your question regarding only paying the fee once.  You only split it once so only pay the fee one time.


----------



## thinze3 (May 22, 2009)

Diddo! Pick your own week for best trading power. Look at both your resort's calendar and II's Travel Demand Index. Choose the best week possible week that is at least 6 months prior to check-in.


----------



## Ggatorgirl (May 22, 2009)

*Thanks*

That was kind of what I thought...better to do it myself.


----------

